# [Eclipse for Bionic] Donate to get nitroglycerine33 a bionic and Eclipse will follow



## dajmanjt (Sep 29, 2011)

So here is the deal. I have been rocking a x2 for quite a bit of time and during most of that time the Eclipse Rom is what Ive been running. Its my favorite blurless rom ever. Ever since I got my droid bionic I have wanted nitro to bring his eclipse goodness over to the bionic world. He recently agreed and stated that if he was able to get a droid bionic he would start developing eclipse roms for it. I am starting this donation page just out of curiosity to see how many other eclipse lovers are out there in the bionic world. I also am starting out the donations with the first donation to nitro in hopes he can get a bionic soon. Cheers

Here is a link to Nitro's profile page and twitter info

http://rootzwiki.com/member.php?799-nitroglycerine33

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=3247702

Twitter: @nitroglycerin33

Oh i almost forgot to mention.... He already gave us the 1% battery mod for the bionic which has rocked my world.

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?6347-MOD-Accurate-battery-1-increments


----------

